# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Roda u medijima 2008. - pregled

## Mukica

pregled nam je malo polovican jer nismo bas azurno biljezile svako pojavljivanje u elektronskim medijima, al bolje ista nego nista 8) 




> *07.01.* - Radio Rijeka - Sun prica o Rodi i rodinim projektima
> *31.01.* - početak ASUIBI plakatiranja Hrvatske
> *18.02.* - Osječka TV - saška imala gostovanje na temu ASUIBI 
> *25.02.* - HTV - ASUIBI u Dan za danom - Inesica 
> *03.03.* - OS TV - BHany na temu hospitalizacije djece, oko 17:30 
> *05.03.* - RI TV - gostovanje u "Dobar dan, Rijeko" - o ASUIBI i ostalim aktivnostima Rode - skviki & ra
> *06.03.* - Nova TV - Provjereno - prilog o AS → link na snimku - Inesica i tatek 
> *08.03.* - RTL - Prilog o AS u vijestima - Nika 
> *14.03. i 19.03.* - NIT - ASUIBI prilog iz Pazina - policajci, Mama Medo i ravnateljica pazinskog vrtića, 14.3. na vijestima u 20h i (duži prilog) u srijedu 19.3. u 18:30-19h - izvještaj 
> ...


bilo nas je puno i u tiskovinama i jos posvuda
nadam se da cemo sljedece godine biti azurnije i da cemo na kraju 2009. imati iscrpniji pregled

----------


## Zdenka2

Čestitke!

----------


## bilbo7

Bravo! Ovaj prilog iz Provjerenog je fantastičan!

----------


## anamar

jel se računa Zrinka 30. rujna oko podne na Radio Šibeniku o prvoj Maloj školi dojenja u Šibeniku?

----------


## Felix

zaboravila si




> *18.10.* - RTL exploziv u 19:05, prilog o doulama i bliskim osobama na porodu

----------


## Felix

i jutarnji list o porodu kod kuce, negdje u rujnu ako se dobro sjecam

----------

